# Fragrance Oils from P & J Trading



## Orchidgirl

Is anyone familiar with this product? http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CAGCBAY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I just received this set from my husband for Christmas; he bought it for me to use in my soap (I had dropped some hints for him to shop at places that carry guaranteed-soap-friendly f.o.s, but I guess he thought this was a better deal, LOL).

Anyway, when I asked, he said he had emailed the company and they'd told him it was okay for soaps, but I see no mention of using them in cold-process soapmaking on Amazon's page. They're tiny bottles...I'll have to use them in very small batches, so I guess I won't be out much if it ends up being a disaster...but I was wondering what others on here think? Would you even bother trying them out in CP soap? Could I/should I use them for MP instead? None of the above? LOL


Thanks for any help!


----------



## KSAugustin

Yes! I bought their Christmas Sampler set the year before last. You're right, wee tiny bottles. I found they were too little for CP for me, so I used them for M&P instead. Having said that, the family declared they were wonderful fragrances, they went a long way and, a year later, the fragrance is still there (they're in some "oh no, Mum hasn't made enough CP soap" emergency batches that are stashed away). So, nice quality but not nearly enough, so I stretched them by putting them in M&P.

Kaz!


----------



## dixiedragon

It says they're body safe, so maybe make lotion?


----------



## Seawolfe

Teeny tiny bottles! I'd use them in M&P, bathbombs, lotions/ body butters or even HP before CP soap.

Non soapers are always surprised by the sheer volume of fragrance CP soap needs...


----------



## RobertBarnett

I bought some for melt and pour and they have worked well. Especially liked the rain scent.

Robert


----------



## Orchidgirl

Thank you for all of the helpful replies! They are indeed nice scents, so I may play around with them a bit.

And yeah, Seawolfe, he has no clue--hahaha. I think these bottles are even smaller than the sample sizes of f.o.s I've gotten in the past. Actually, (just checked Amazon again) yeah, they definitely are. Only .33 oz per bottle. 

I'm thinking that's definitely too little to work with in CP, though maybe I could try the Forest Pine (which seems like the strongest scent out of the batch) with a 1-lb loaf mold I recently bought. Otherwise, as suggested, I might give them a shot in MP. 

Serendipitously, another family member bought me a beginner MP set for Christmas--I appreciated the thought, even though all I've ever done is CP--so, hey, sounds like a good opportunity to try a new method out. 

Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## Seawolfe

Melt and pour is fun! Use the scents in that!  I got a set of tiny bottles like that and used them in bath bombs.


----------



## ForTheDogs

As a beginner with MP, they have been a great help to get me started.

Apple and Cinnamon together are great and have been a good seller.


----------



## Anne Wight

Kind of late to the party, but Ibtoo received them as a gift, used an entire .33 oz bottle in a lb of oils and the scent was the best ever....and stayed~!


----------



## shunt2011

Anne Wight said:


> Kind of late to the party, but Ibtoo received them as a gift, used an entire .33 oz bottle in a lb of oils and the scent was the best ever....and stayed~!



This post is 3 years old, the OP hasn’t been here in a long time


----------

